# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Siembra de Maiz Morado

## Yanguito24

He sembrado en Arequipa Maiz Morado el día 23 de Octubre en 1/4 de hectarea osea 2500 metros cuadrados, he hechado 5 maiz por hueco con distanciamiento de 0.6m aprox entre planta y planta. 
El problema es que yo recien estoy entrando a la agricultura debido a que por mi trabajo he dejado mas de 15 años este oficio y la verdad ya no me acuerdo mucho, anteriormente ha estado sembrado el terreno de chinchucho o arverja.
Quisiera saber que es lo que debo hacer ahora se que tengo que esperar a que salga la planta antes de darle su riego por gravedad, pero si hubiese alguien que me pueda ayudar en el proceso, osea con sus consejos por que no se que abono hecharle a que tiempo o que desinfecto utilizar en que momento , cuando hacer la limpieza de las plantas o malesas. cuando almear o cuando amontonar o aporque.
Espero sus buenos consejos y ojala que agarre un buen precio.Temas similares: VENDO MAIZ MORADO VENTA DE MAIZ MORADO maiz morado vendo maiz morado en chacra Artículo: Exigen protección para el maíz morado

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> He sembrado en Arequipa Maiz Morado el día 23 de Octubre en 1/4 de hectarea osea 2500 metros cuadrados, he hechado 5 maiz por hueco con distanciamiento de 0.6m aprox entre planta y planta. 
> El problema es que yo recien estoy entrando a la agricultura debido a que por mi trabajo he dejado mas de 15 años este oficio y la verdad ya no me acuerdo mucho, anteriormente ha estado sembrado el terreno de chinchucho o arverja.
> Quisiera saber que es lo que debo hacer ahora se que tengo que esperar a que salga la planta antes de darle su riego por gravedad, pero si hubiese alguien que me pueda ayudar en el proceso, osea con sus consejos por que no se que abono hecharle a que tiempo o que desinfecto utilizar en que momento , cuando hacer la limpieza de las plantas o malesas. cuando almear o cuando amontonar o aporque.
> Espero sus buenos consejos y ojala que agarre un buen precio.

 Estimado Yanguito24: 
Tu caso es ideal para que le hagas un seguimiento a tu cultivo con fotos e información técnica del manejo para ver la evolución de tu campo, y para que los que saben sobre este cultivo te puedan dar una mano. Recuerda que las fotos son muy necesarias para poder "observar" la salud y el desarrollo de tus plantas. 
Por eso, para empezar te recomendaría brindar un poco más de información sobre las condiciones del terreno y el clima de la zona, y que adjuntes unas fotos al mensaje para poder darte la asistencia que necesitas. 
Si actualizas la información cada semana, junto con las fotografías respectivas, es muy probable que empieces a recibir opiniones y sugerencias al sobre el manejo que le estás dando a tu cultivo, para que así puedas tomar mejores decisiones en el camino. La decsión final siempre la tendrás tú, pero escuhar distintas opiniones siempre te dará una mejor idea de lo quw debes hacer o no. 
Anímate a actualizar este tema cada 15 días para que la ayuda pueda ser oportuna. 
Suerte y saludos...

----------


## Yanguito24

De seguro que les colocare fotos, pero ahora es mi consulta ya el maiz sembrado ha brotado y esta mas o menos a unos 15 cm de altura, ya es hora que le de un riego? q abono debo de hecharle? he notado que casi todas las semillas sembradas han salido por lo tanto como la siembra se hizo manual algunas matas estan compuestas por 5 o 6 plantitas lo cual me parece mucho o esta bien? que debo hacer ayudenme por favor a que mi cosecha sala bien.

----------


## Yanguito24

Aqui van las fotitos... 06112011076.jpg06112011073.jpg06112011074.jpg06112011075.jpg

----------


## orlandinho

BUENOS DIAS,
Tengo mi hermano que siembra y vende maiz morado.. yo recien hace unos meses estoy empezando y te puedo decir que el maiz morado esta a un buen precio, osea te puede dejar buenas ganancias. Yo tambien estoy tratando de buscar terrenos para sembrar maiz morado en huanta y lunahuana. Tratare de ayudarte y que Dios bendiga su buena cosecha.

----------


## Yanguito24

Amigos necesito un ayuda a mi maiz me parece que el gusano se esta comiendo las hojas, que debo hecharle?  13112011078.jpg13112011079.jpg

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados amigos de AgroFórum: 
Esta vez para ver si los que saben algo del tema puedan darle alguna asesoría al amigo Yanquito24, ya que para este tipo de situaciones fue pensado el foro. Lamentablemente no puedo opinar con criterio, así que acudo a la mayoría de ustedes que sí pueden hacerlo, para ver si podemos hacer que Yanquito 24 solucione su problema para que pueda tener una cosecha de su plantación. 
Mi única recomendación al respecto sería que trates de tomarle fotos al gusano que has visto que se come las hojas de tus plantas, para que puedan identificar de qué tipo de gusano se trata. Para tomar fotos a insectos, hazlo con la función macro o lupa de tu cámara digital. 
Espero que puedas hacer algo pronto para recuperar tu cultivo, y trata de ver si son pocos gusanos y en algunas plantas, o más bien  o si todo tu campo está afectado y en qué medida. ESperemos que no sea tan grave y que alguien te dé alguna recomendación. 
Escríbele un mensaje privado al Ing. Carlos Castañeda (kscastaneda), para que le llegue a su correo personal y así te pueda dar una mano rápida, porque debes solicionar este problema rápido para que no empeore 
Suerte y saludos

----------


## liovaoscar

hola ... he visto la fotos y por el daño que se observa... es muy parecido al daño causado por el  "cogollero del maiz" _Spodoptera frugiperda_, este insecto en sus estados de larva causa este tipo de daño, estuve revisando algo del control de este insecto y he visto algunas altenativas naturales te dejo el link  http://www.agronet.gov.co/www/docs_s...del%20maiz.pdf 
Es recomendable hacer el control pronto puesto que se tienen otros insectos que causan daño al cultivo de maíz en esa etapa del cultivo.. 
Atte.
Liova Oscar
Saludos....

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola Yanguito, puedes aplicar lo siguiente : 
1ra aplicación :
Biobreak 150 ml/cil --> regulador de pH, adherente, para mejor cobertura y eficiencia de la aplicación.
Cipermex (alfacipermetrina) 250 ml/cil --> esto para contrarestar poblaciones de adultos.
Larvin (Thiodicarb) 400 ml/cil --> para huevos y larvas.
Codi-zyme 200ml/cil --> bioestimulante para acelerar el crecimiento y desarrollo. 
2da aplicación : evalúa a los 5 días y ve si nesecitas ejecutar otra aplicación.
Cipermex 250 ml/cil + Metiocarb (Methomyl) 200g/cil + Biofertil energía 700 ml/cil o un bioestimulante con fosfóro y micronutrientes. 
No te descuides de los riegos para que de esta manera la planta no se estrese y avance en su crecimiento. Recuerda esto : Las plantas trabajan cuando hay sol subiendo los nutrientes del suelo por medio de las raíces hacia las hojas donde los transforman en sustancias útiles para ellas y las retornan a toda la planta para que se desarrolle. Si riegas en deficiencia de modo que se cuartee el suelo, tu cultivo no va desarrollar correctamente; más adelante cuando estes en la etapa de floracion y llenado de fruto es donde más enfasis al riego debes de hacer. Una planta bien nutrida es una planta que soporta y rinde. 
Cordial saludo,

----------


## zorrilla.ruben

Mensionar que la recomendacion del Ing Castañeda es correcto, mensionar ademas. Que a su campo siempre visite un profesional o un tecnico calificado para poder orientar preventivamente ... Talvez donde compre los agroquimicos comprometer a los ing de campo que visiten campo .

----------

